# Letter from my liberal Republican senator



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I received a reply to a letter sent to Pete Domenici of New Mexico. Basicly it thanks me for my concern, but he voted for the SCHIP bill "for the children".
He expressed NO concern for the Tobacco industry and misspoke when he said there were thousands of children in our state with no healthcare coverage.
I replied back that every child could go to the emergency room and get treatment. That it was not the responsibility of the taxpayers to pay for coverage for those 18-24 who can also go to the same ER in an emergency.
I urge those in New Mexico to write Sen. Domenici and voice their opinion. I also said I would remember him at the ballot box in 08.


----------

